# Tennoning Jig (kindda)



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

I made this super simple jig as a "make shift" tennoning jig. But I use it all the time for other things and highly recommend throwing one together if you haven't already. I use it for ripping thin slices (keeps fingers safe), clamping odd size boards to it, etc. It's become my "go to" jig for most of my latest projects.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks nice, tight, and smooth!


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

I built a way uglier version of that and it works fantastically!


----------

